# The Taranado is supposed to be coming



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The word is out that Tari Phillips will be donning a Comets uniform this season. I can only hope that this means that Tiff Johnson is now out the door!

I think she will be a great asset and someone that Snow can learn from. With Tina out for most of the first half of the season, Phillips will be able to bang on the inside.

I just hope the Arcain deal is coming together. And if we could get Mabika for Swoopes, a straight one-for-one trade, let's get it on!!!

I am very excited about the things that are happening in Comets Land right now. Lots of good moves.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Tari and Tina? TNT? Whoa. I see big things happening in Comet land. Very big things. :yes:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

hmmmz interesting


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Tari and Tina? TNT? Whoa. I see big things happening in Comet land. Very big things. :yes:


No lie...I just got off the phone with my season ticket rep and shared my excitement about the Phillips signing. I told her they better get some Big Red #24 jerseys made and in the WNBA.com store for all those NY fans to wear...and she made a note of it.

She said things are very exciting around there and that they have regular meetings to discuss what WE THE FANS are saying. I find that most encouraging. Cometsbiggestfan, the main point she kept making is that the Front Office is committed to putting not only a winning team on the floor, but bringing the Championship back to Houston...where the danged thing started!! 

They are encouraged by the season ticket sales and look forward to the mini plans that will also sell...but the number one thing they know is that when the team starts winning, the phones will be ringing off the hook.

Just bring it, baby...


----------

